# Schultz Take Root???????



## gettinggray1964 (Aug 23, 2008)

hello MP family, i really need some solid advice on this stuff. i read in the bible that you need a rooting compound that has B-1 in it. this says nothing about haveing B-1 in it.. will it work for MJ???? i only got two out of ten aurorra indicas so i got to clone and hope that one is female.. any help with this is greatly appreciated...


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Aug 23, 2008)

IS EVERYBODY HIGH????????? LOL  if growing MJ tteaches you anything it is patitance and not spelling...lol so i will join you all a get blazed and wait , and wait and wait and wait.......... any response from even a newbie!!!!!! anyone anywhere have any ideas if this stuff will work for MJ....


----------



## andy52 (Aug 23, 2008)

I DO NOT KNOW.I SAW IT YESTERDAY IN THE GARDEN AREA AT A GROCERY STORE.i used the clonex rooying gel and solution.jmo


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Aug 23, 2008)

i see some of the more experinced growers are here tonite... alright can anyone give me any ideas if this take root will work for MJ?????


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 23, 2008)

hows it goin? i use that exact stuff with my clones works good. just read the directions and do what it says


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 23, 2008)

I use it all the time. Works great


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2008)

i use it, ive prbbly take 25 successful clones using scultz root tone and prbbly got eneough for another 150 clones.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Aug 24, 2008)

thanks a bunch for all the positive feed back.... saved me another trip to the store....  THANKS


----------



## ms4ms (Aug 24, 2008)

i also use the exact same stuff and have had success


----------



## Abso (Aug 28, 2008)

Use it, it works, not switching anytime soon.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Aug 28, 2008)

works great but i moved up to a diy bubbler.


----------



## clanchattan (Aug 29, 2008)

it's worked for me...........


----------

